# What does Mites Look Like?



## dds7155 (Jan 11, 2012)

I keep my Leopard on cypress mulch, I'll see tiny black dots running like crazy sometimes , would these be mites? what would be a safe method to get rid of them ? Thanks ,,Don


----------



## Neltharion (Jan 11, 2012)

dds7155 said:


> I keep my Leopard on cypress mulch, I'll see tiny black dots running like crazy sometimes , would these be mites? what would be a safe method to get rid of them ? Thanks ,,Don



If you're seeing little black dots about the size of a period ".", then those are most likely mites. 

I can tell you what worked for snakes, maybe someone else has experience treating torts. I would assume this treatment would also be fine, it was something I learned from a dealer here on the west coast.

A warm water soak for about 20 minutes was a start to killing off many of the mites on the snake itself. Unfortunately, because the head is not submerged, and many of the mites are around the eyes, mouth, and nostril; you still have a problem. In a plastic rubbermaid tub, I used a product called Reptile Relief, rubbed it all over, and let the animal sit for another 20 minutes. After rinsing the animal and the tub thoroughly, a second soak for another 20 minutes in warm water is good (sometimes even longer). Many of these products work by drying out and killing the mites, they also dehydrate the animal. Long soaks before and after will help keep the animal hydrated. I treat again four days later, then a third treatment another four days after that.

Second think is the enclosure. Throw out all of the substrate. Don't bother to try and treat the substrate, just replace it. Any logs, decorative wood, dishes, hide boxes need to be treated. Keep them completely submersed under water for at least 25 minutes. This will drown any mites infested in them. If you can wash out the empty enclosure great. I then wiped down the enclosure with Reptile Relief. For larger enclosures (Reptile Relief can get expensive), you can use one of Zoomed's cage cleaners. Rinse off everything, including decorations. If you can let these items sit out in the sun and air dry, that works pretty well. With new substrate and the decorations back in the enclosure (keep food and water dishes out for now), I also used a product called ProventAMite. Spray it all over the enclosure, and let it completely dry, at least 20 minutes. You can then put in the food and water dishes, and the animal back in.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Jan 11, 2012)

I dont have any experence with the product but i have heard of many people using it on here with great sucess, not sure with mites but i would assume it would kill those too. Its called Diatomaceous Earth (There is a food grade version this would be the version needed). I justed wanted to put that out their. someone who has experence with it will be along shortly im sure to tell you more about it and how to use it safely.


----------



## Floof (Jan 11, 2012)

Keep in mind it could be substrate flies. If you see little silver things swimming in the water (often clumped in a big circle), then this would be them breeding. If it's mites, you can often look in the water and it will look like someone sprinkled pepper in the water, as the mites will drown in water and infested animals will oftentimes soak themselves much more than usual. Another way to tell is to wipe some of the ones on the tortoise off onto your hand and squish them. If there's a smear of blood, then you have parasitic mites, and it's time to treat.

I'm more inclined to think it's just flies, because mites are extremely rare in regards to tortoises--to be honest, I've never heard of a tortoise with mites. Doesn't mean it can't happen, just means it's not terribly likely. Before you start spraying pesticides in your tortoise enclosure (which is just about the only effective way to get rid of mites), try to find out what you have. If you just have substrate flies, they aren't really a danger to your tort, just annoying. In that case, I've heard of people having success with food grade Diatomaceous Earth sprinkled in the substrate, or you can just change it all out and start being more diligent about spot-cleaning poop and food from the substrate (their food sources).


----------

